# Modular HO Steel Mill - Coal Mine layout



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I just finished designing an HO scale model railroad layout. This layout is based on the steel mill and coal mine operations of the Union Railroad in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. The layout is 140" by 80" or about 11.5 ft by 6.5 feet. Or if you prefer metric about 3.5 meters by 2 meters. It's a very small table layout. 

The entire layout is built using modules. I did this so that I can work on each module individually paying close attention to the diorama details. The central Steel Mill module actually contains a small N-scale train. But this is intended to actually be modeling an industrial rail transport system, not an actual train. Although this will be a train of sorts since it will be hauling the molten steel from the blast furnace over to the hot rolling mill. 

In any case let me get on with describing the layout. This is just in the early designing stages at this point. But I would like to get started on actual construction so I thought I'd put it out here for any ideas and suggestions others may have. Especially from those who have built modular layouts. 

This next drawing shows the modules as they will be laid out. These modules were designed from the track layout plan. I have all the dimensions called out on the original drawings but I'm posting this picture just to give an idea of how they are laid out. 










Starting from left to right the modules marked Rural A, B, C, and D will all contain just track and rural diorama landscape and buildings. This is all at ground level or zero elevation. The central blue tunnel module is the largest and will not contain any scenery since it will all be hidden from sight. So this is just track on a board. 

Starting again from left to right on the bottom. First we have a roundhouse module where the engines will be stored. To the right of that we have the main working yard. There are also two spur tracks from the yard that extend to the left and have their own module just above the roundhouse (this was necessary to facilitate the assembly and disassembly of the layout. Above the working yard is the Steel Mill and Blast Furnace module. I'm hoping to have the Steel Mill and Blast Furnace animated with some action, plus they will have the N-scale industry rail system carrying molten steel back and forth. 

Finally in the lower right hand corner there will be a hi-rise office building representing the U.S. Steelworks office. 

That's it for ground zero. There are two more important modules that cover over the tunnel tracks however and these will be elevated to make room for the tunnel beneath. 










I call one "Mountain Rise" since it will be the slope leading up to the Coal Mine. The Coal Mine module will be elevated but level and will contain a working coal mine located within the central loop of track. 

The next picture shows the layout with the mountain rise and coal mind modules removed. 

This exposes the tunnel tracks revealing that within the tunnel there is room to have one train go in and another train emerge. I really like that feature of model railroading and wanted to be sure to employ it in this layout. 










In the final picture below you can see how the finished layout will appear with the two mountain modules in place:










It's a pretty ambitious layout, not for the faint of heart to be sure. I'm looking forward to actually starting on it. The most logical place to start would be the Steel Mill - Blast Furnace diorama. Although I confess that I'm even more excited about building the yard and roundhouse modules. 

In any case it's a huge project to be sure. And the bad part about it is that I've spent the better part of this past week designing this thing and I'm already feeling guilty about having spent so much time on it when I probably should be doing more constructive things. 

Will I ever be able to devote the time to actually building this thing without dying of a guilt complex?

I haven't started anything yet, but I'm pretty much at the point where design time is over and it's either do it or give it up. I'm thinking about running out and buying some sheets of plywood to start making up some of these modules. 

So I thought I'd post this first and get some feedback. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

11.5 ft by 6.5 ft....

How are you going to access the center of the layout -- once the modules are finished and assembled -- to make repairs or fix a derailed train?

Also, how are you going to access the inside of the long tunnel, when a train derail inside it?

One of the many corollaries of Murphy's Law -- derailments always happen inside tunnels or at out of reach locations.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

I knew this was going to be the most popular comment/question. 

I probably should have talked about this in the OP. This isn't something that I haven't thought about quite deeply. The main answer is that the coal mine and mountain modules will be very easy to remove quickly. So it's not nearly the problem that you might imagine. This layout is designed to be assembled and disassembled very quickly. So removing the coal mine and mountain modules isn't a big deal. The other thing is that I have quite a bit of confidence in my craftsmanship, so I don't expect tunnel derails to be a major problem. There will also be cameras mounted inside the tunnel so I can actually see what's going on when the trains go inside the tunnel. 

Finally, I didn't show it on the drawing, but there will also be cut-outs under the tunnel module so that the trains inside the tunnel can actually be accessed by having a small kid go under the table and retrieve the trains from within. Again, having the cameras inside the tunnel will also allow me to see where the problem is. 

So yes, I've considered this quite deeply and I'm prepared to deal with any tunnel derails. Removing the coal mine module won't be that big of a deal. And hopefully tunnel derails won't be a constant problem. If they are then I should really look into why that's the case and solve that problem instead. 

~~~~~~~

Another thing I haven't mentioned is the versatility of this layout. If you look at the layout of the modules you'll see there is a horizontal line crossing the whole layout right about in the middle. Thus the upper set of modules and the lower set of modules can be separated using only two more modules with nothing but a single straight piece of track on each module. This will result in an opening in the center of the layout where the operator can stand and operate the whole layout. Depending on how long you make the separator modules you could even fit more people in the center. I'll have to draw that feature up. I've been thinking about this, but I haven't drawn it up yet.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

Here, I drew it up with the "Spreader Modules" in place. These could be any length. They could also be made wider and into full dioramas in their own right having buildings and scenery too. 

This layout is designed to be very versatile and portable. 










It can actually be thought of as two layouts in one.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> once the modules are finished and assembled.


I would just like to clarify the point about the finished modules being assembled. This whole modular construction is designed specifically to be assembled and disassembled repeatably. Thus making the whole layout fairly portable. 

So there will never really be a time when the modules are assembled permanently. They are all going to be designed to unsnap from each other without even using any tools. So taking this thing apart will not be difficult at all. And the coal mine module is that last one on, so it will also be the first one to take off. Thus making removing it a real piece of cake. The mountain module would naturally come off next. 

There is a certain sequence that needs to be followed when assembling the other modules, but as long as that sequence is understood and followed the whole layout can be disassembled and assembled very quickly. All wiring will easily unplug. And the modules were designed specifically for making track attachments very easy. They will also be aligned with guide pins on the modules, so the track connections should line up with no problem as well. 

This modular design was done specifically for quick assembly and disassembly.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

From someone that has a similar size sectional layout, plan your module alignment system, and get it sorted before you lay your track... because guess who did it the other way around and is now kicking himself 

Slide bolt latches initially seemed like a great solution for aligning the bridge / spacer modules... but all the ones I've seen at Bunnings are just not good enough, there is too much play, especially in the smaller ones. The larger ones get a bit better, but it is still not great.

Latches from sash windows look to be good, they close up real snug... But they take up a bit of realestate. 

On another note,
I've heard of people using good quality hinges - with no lateral play - to align modules. Get ones where you can knock the pin out, then its not so much a hinge, but a set of teeth on each side of the module, quick to align and pop the pin in to secure.


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sweet Dreamer said:


> In any case it's a huge project to be sure. And the bad part about it is that I've spent the better part of this past week designing this thing and I'm already feeling guilty about having spent so much time on it when I probably should be doing more constructive things.
> 
> Will I ever be able to devote the time to actually building this thing without dying of a guilt complex?


Don't feel guilty. Everybody needs to be doing something "just because they want to". Of course, we all have things we need to get done - with work, home, family. Some times we have more time to devote to our hobby, some times less. As long as we recognize this and don't become obsessed with our hobby - whatever it is - to the point that we ignore our responsibilities we're fine!

In the past month I've had a lot of time to start and work on my layout. In the next couple of months, I expect that to continue. Over the spring and summer, I know that other things will become a priority, and that's ok. I may have no time at all to even go in the train room. No problem - I survived a dozen years with no layout at all.

Work at it when you have the time, energy, and interest. When you don't feel like it, don't. That's why it's called a hobby!

Enjoy! And have fun building...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is a very interesting layout, nice continuous running and nice yard. If you think
you would enjoy switching you may want to add more spurs for small
industries and businesses shipping and receiving by rail.

I do note that the layout first shown is different from a subsequent
layout in that a long S loop has been replaced by a reverse loop.
You haven't mentioned whether you plan DC or DCC. If DCC that
reverse loop can easily be automatically phase matched by a
reverse loop controller such as the Digitrax AR1. If DC you'll need
a complex of switches and wiring and some awkward operations.

Don


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

broox said:


> From someone that has a similar size sectional layout, plan your module alignment system, and get it sorted before you lay your track... because guess who did it the other way around and is now kicking himself


Excellent point Broox. Yes, constructing the alignment of the modules before laying the track is definitely the way to go. I haven't fully designed the alignment yet, but I have some idea of how to proceed. I've work in tool and die and so I have some experience with designing alignment devices. 

My idea is to use a double-pin alignment system at critical points. These will basically consist of a pair of metal pins firmly anchored to one module with a piece of angle-iron with matching holes anchored to the matching module. These alignment pins will be located right where track sections meet. The precise alignment of the modules elsewhere won't really matter. 

To hold the modules together I'm thinking of using snap latches similar to this one. These only need to hold the modules together and won't really have anything to do with alignment. This way the modules can be removed by just unsnapping these snap latches. No tools required.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

RH1 said:


> Work at it when you have the time, energy, and interest. When you don't feel like it, don't. That's why it's called a hobby!
> 
> Enjoy! And have fun building...


Of course you're right. I guess I'm feeling a bit nervous about making the initial plunge to actually go out and buy some sheets of plywood. At this point it's just a dream on paper. And I had fun doing that. But once I start building the dream starts becoming physical. 

One thing I should mention is that I just cleaned out my attic and found all my old train stuff. I actually have quite a bit of train stuff. Boxes of HO flex track, plenty of switches, a motorized turntable, and enough rolling stock to build up at least 5 or 6 trains. I even have Kadee couplers and electric decouplers. So a large part of the expense is already over the dam. 

This was the layout I had in mind back when I bought all this train stuff as a young man. So this is like an old dream coming back to haunt me. 

I ask myself, "What should I do with all this trains stuff? Should I put it on Ebay and sell it?". And a very enthusiastic voice overwhelmed my mind saying, "Build it! Build it! Build it!"

So here I am listening to the voice in my head. 

If I ask my sister I know what she'll say. "Sell the junk and grow up already!"


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

DonR said:


> I do note that the layout first shown is different from a subsequent
> layout in that a long S loop has been replaced by a reverse loop.
> You haven't mentioned whether you plan DC or DCC. If DCC that
> reverse loop can easily be automatically phase matched by a
> ...


I'll be using standard DC. I have a lot of experience with electronics so wiring up relays to deal with this should be no problem. In fact, I'm even thinking about having the entire layout computer controlled entirely. Possibly be run by Arduino boards with maybe an interface to a laptop to make it easy to change up the programming. 

I'll no doubt build the roundhouse and yard modules first. And then I can get those up and running and maybe work toward automating the operations there whilst I embark on building the rest of the layout. 

In fact, if I can get to the layout below I will consider this to be a major accomplishment. That much right there will no doubt take me the better part of a year anyway. This is the nice thing about building in modules.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I am curious regarding your plans for the reverse loop using DC.

I enjoy working with relays. I built an entire broadcast automation
system of Potter Brumfield multi contact relays.

However, I'm wondering how you are going to 'automate' your
reverse loop as DC using relays. 

A DCC auto reverse loop controller senses a short and quickly
flips the phasing (polarity) of the isolated loop and the loco
continues on when it's wheels span the insulated joiners.
When leaving the isolated section the controller again senses
the short and again flips the phasing. The digitally controlled
loco ignores the phase flip and continues without pause.

However if you did the same thing with a DC loco it would
change the direction it was moving, twice. Or if you flipped the 'main'
part of the layout it would affect any other loco then running.

What sort of circuit did you plan to use that would smooth this out?

Don


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

Hi Don, 

My solution isn't intended for continuous running. Although it possibly could be made to work fairly smoothly where the change-over is hardly noticeable. The train on the coal mine loop will always be stopping at the coal mine and so I'll most likely switch the polarity when the train is stopped. 

I haven't drawn up the insulated track sections yet. I'm still tweaking a few things on the final track design. I've actually decided to install a reversing loop within the tunnel as well. (_asking for more potential derailing problem inside the tunnel_) 

I'll post the electrical wiring schematics when I get to that stage.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

Ok, I finished tweaking the track to where I'm happy with it. And tonight I installed the insulators and created the electrical sections. Of course I only did this on the drawing. I'm using AnyRail to draw this up with. 

I'll still need to make up the actual electrical schematics. I have an electronic schematic program I'll use for that. 

Here are the drawings of the electrical sections:

The layout with Tunnel Exposed:










The layout with Coal Mine modules in place:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

whats the radius on the curves on the green/brown sections?


----------



## Lttuna1613 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Width of yard*

What is the width and overall length of your yard?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sweet Dreamer said:


> If I ask my sister I know what she'll say. "Sell the junk and grow up already!"


Then she's the one who needs to grow up. See my signature block below...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

broox said:


> whats the radius on the curves on the green/brown sections?


I don't know whether broox is just seeking information, or providing feedback.

I would think you need to take a careful look at that. Anyrail will happily throw down any curve radius you specify. It doesn't care whether your design will actually work.

Now I'm just guessing based on some of the dimensional information you provided, but it looks like some of your curves are less than 12" radius in HO scale. I would say something that tight is a non-starter for just about any piece of equipment.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Now I'm just guessing based on some of the dimensional information you provided, but it looks like some of your curves are less than 12" radius in HO scale. I would say something that tight is a non-starter for just about any piece of equipment.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Nope, you caught it exactly. Most of my curves will be 12" radius. There is one curve that is actually 10" radius. That curve is the inner loop of the tunnel track. Although I see now that I inadvertently also used a 10" radius curve for the coal mine. That's actually a mistake. I have room there for the 12" radius so I'll have to go in and change that on the drawing. 

I realize that these kinds of tight curves make model railroaders cringe. 

They cringe for two basic reasons. 

1. They feel that such tight curves are not "realistic" in terms of modeling an actual railroad. 

I understand that concern but that particular objection doesn't bother me. I feel that the rolling stock and trains that I'll be running will look just fine. Besides, the actual railroad that I'm modeling actually has some pretty tight turns in reality. It's a small railroad in Pittsburgh Pennsylvania that winds through some pretty tight terrain. They use SW-7 switchers almost exclusively for their engines. These are also the same switchers I'm using on the model. And these particular engines will easily negotiate these tight turns. 

2. The second reason they cringe is because such tight turns present potential derailing problems, etc. 

However, in the case of my engines and rolling stock these tight turns have turned out to be quite dependable, if you'll excuse the pun. My hobby has been building model railroads inside coffee tables. So I've actually worked with far tighter curves as small as 8" radii with dependable success. 

There are things that need to be taken into consideration when working with such tight curves, but the bottom line is that it is doable. So for me a 10" radius is like a "wide turn". 

The 12" radius for me seems almost "normal". The greatest tip I can give others when working with tight curves is to always use a "perfect circle" template to lay the flex track against during installation. I make these by using 1/8" thick hardboard on my bandsaw. First I cut a square piece with hole in the center. Then I mount the square on my bandsaw using that center hole as a pivot. Then I just spin the square against bandsaw blade and I end up with a "perfect circle". Then I use those as the curve templates to lay the track. 

If someone tried to lay curves this tight by hand just following a line or whatever they would have a nightmare of problems. They would be guaranteed to have tons of derails and other problems. But if they use a "perfect circle" template to lay the flex track against when laying it down the curves will be perfectly dependable. 

As I say, I've built model railroads into coffee tables using this method and they have all worked very well. So yes, I'm aware of the tight radii that I'm using. I set AnyRail to notify me only on curves less than 10" radii. And I'm very glad that it allows me to bend flex track to extreme curves. 

~~~~~~~

There are only two solutions to this problem of "tight curves" (if we want to consider it a problem). The first solution is to simply increase the size of the layout allowing for bigger curves. That's not an option in this case. 

The second solution is to give up the complexity of the design and go for something that has less functionality. And that's also not something I'm willing to consider. 

In fact, the best way to look at this particular model railroad is to view is as a journey into the art of obtaining the greatest functionality in the smallest area. 

Think of this as the "challenge" and goal of this project. 

I will be the first to confess that this model railroad represents pretty much the "limit" of maximum functionality in the smallest area. Surely there must be other model railroaders who take an interest in pushing these boundaries as well? I can't imagine being the only one having an interest in this area. 

If I win the title of "smallest layout with most functionality" for this layout I'll be tickled pink. Especially if I win that title with dependability in terms of operations without problems. If I fail in the dependability department then I'll accept that I have failed. But based on my experience having built layouts with far tighter curves I feel that this layout will be extremely dependable. 

So yes, this layout is on the "boundary" of what's possible. No doubt about it. I'm well aware of this.


----------



## Sweet Dreamer (May 13, 2013)

Lttuna1613 said:


> What is the width and overall length of your yard?


Here's the dimensions of the yard and roundhouse everything is called out in inches. 










Just as a note here:

There will be certain operations that will require the switcher to be backing up over the turntable during operations. I confess that I'm not happy with this, and it's certainly not something that would ever be done in the real world. 

However, I think this will work just fine for model operations. I'd love to have a longer yard but as I just pointed out in my previous post, this entire layout is a journey into obtaining the maximum possible operations in the smallest layout plan. So imagine the turntable lined up with the spur from the central yard, and this gives the switcher plenty of room to do the operations. 

As I say, I confess that this is one area where I would have preferred to do things differently. But this is basically the only realistic place to put the turntable. 

Here's a drawing with some trains on it. 










The SW-7 Switchers are in blue. They will mostly be working with hopper cars, and sometimes flat cars or gondolas. 

On the spur of the main central yard I can just barely fit a switcher with two hoppers between the turntable and the first yard 3-way turnout. I might actually move that 3-way to the right by about an inch. 

But to move anymore cars at a time the switcher would need to back up over the turntable. I'm cool with that. It's not perfect, but it's doable. And once it crosses the turntable it even has a bit more room on the other side. 

I think I can do everything I want to do here. I'd like to write up a computer animation of these operations. But if I do that I'll never get around to building the actual model railroad.


----------

